# nomad question. JL or AFX?



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I noticed this on ebay the other day and as I keep looking at it isn't this a JL repop of this body? I thought the original AFX' front grille had the holes through and the JL's & AW's had the solid front grille like the one shown here??? Am I mistaken?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-HO-Slot-Car...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would bet it;s a JL. An AFX brown nomad is pretty rare and would command a much higher opening bid


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*afx or jl*



Xence said:


> I noticed this on ebay the other day and as I keep looking at it isn't this a JL repop of this body? I thought the original AFX' front grille had the holes through and the JL's & AW's had the solid front grille like the one shown here??? Am I mistaken?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-HO-Slot-Car...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 its a jl on the afx the front bumper its all open but on jl its all filled in


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

yes i agree its a jl as the front end is closed in and as videojimmy said it would have started out at a much higher starting price.:wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

But AFX's are molded in color, JL's are painted over a milky white plastic. Look on the underside shot of this. There doesnt seem to be any spray marks or anything.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

It's a JL he also has an orange AFX Nomad on Ebay for comparison. Doesn't know much about slot cars, yet he sells so many?????


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep.. Thats a JL nomad..
I have a choc. brown nomad with the red windows and they bring alot of $$$.. Got it in a box at an auction..:thumbsup: 
Not gonna say what I pay for it.. The box of stuff that is..


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

isn't this the exact same guy that was selling the other chromed version of a dash body not a week ago. He claimed it was original or something and then went all indignant on someone? tbsand is this guys id.

Another thing as well that makes me think this is the JL repop is that under the front end if you look at it on the old AFX versions they were attached at the corners. This one is attached in the middle by 2 posts so to speak. NOT an AFX original from what I can discern.

I agree with bumpercar88 though. This guy sells alot of slot stuff but yet pulls this sort of thing? Someone is going to be awfully angry if they find out this is a JL on an AFX chassis and I wouldn't blame them. Just seems a bit off to me. 

Hey I made my fair share of mistakes in the past and have learned that I really need to post as much info as possible or else I'm going to end up looking real bad like this tbsand guy. I wrote a note to this guy _"Isn't that a Johnny Lightning body? Comparing that to the other nomad you have on here neither of the two front bumpers appear to be the same. The JL bumper is solid like the one in this auction. The original AFX bumper has holes through it like the orang nomad you have for sale in another auction."_ We'll see if he responds. I have one of the JL's like this. I had to go in my basement and look at it and it's exactly like that. So that's a JL on an AFX magna chassis. Bad idea.

oh well. Just didn't want anyone on here bidding thinking this was the real deal when it's not.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Not the same guy*



Xence said:


> isn't this the exact same guy that was selling the other chromed version of a dash body not a week ago. He claimed it was original or something and then went all indignant on someone? tbsand is this guys id.
> 
> Check out Lenny's original "ebay fraud" post. The "rare dash" was sold by curtish2557 and he added a lot of text to the ad (after the original post) to cover the mistaken heritage.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ASk for a pic of the underside without the chassis. I have a Brown JL, you can see it is painted and the number 817 is on the body and windshield. rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its deffinately a JL. This is the same guy selling AW '55s as AFXs.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

resinmonger, good point. I honestly couldn't remember who it was that did that. I thought it was this guy but I'm obviously wrong. Thanks for pointing that out. Don't want to give someone a bad name incorrectly

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I got a reply from the Gent on this car, it has the 817 inside I passed along the information Rr had posted and we'll see what he does, but yup Jl...

Dave


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

As I said in my earlier post, whoever gets this really won't be happy once they see this is a JL & not an original AFX. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

This is his reply after being asked if he was certain this was an AFX body................ "No I am not sure. I am sure it is an AFX base. This it what I based the auction on."


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I sent him a question, telling him that the Nomad is a JL repro and he should tell his bidders about it. I get a reply saying that's none of my business and he threatened to report me to ebay.

I hope he's prepared for negative feedback from the sucker who's about to pay $50 or so to get a JL nomad shipped to them.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

yeesh. That's a bit harsh.

So I'm watching the auction and this is now at $100 with approx. 20 minutes to go. I feel bad for the person that doesn't know what they're buying. While I don't agree with taking people whatsoever, it's one thing to take someone for $5 it's a whole other to nail someone for a hundred or more. 

This is going to end ugly. Guaranteed.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

One of the bidders that wins the AW chrome 55's won this.(718jeffery) You would think he should know the difference and there was all the questions at the bottom stating and asking if it was a JL but mostly answered with I don't know.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I sent the buyer a note.

" You have won a brown Nomad recently. Did you know that it is a JL body atop an Afx chassis? The seller knew this 2 days ago. Just thought you might like to know."


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't know you could still contact buyers with the new fleabay rules, thats cool. With fleabays new "beta" setup viewing your selling items is much more of a pain the the butt too.........


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That jeffries guy has bought from me in the past,he's a good guy, I just wrote him and told him the same....and told him to contact ebay and refuse to buy a repro car when the seller knew it was fake.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Sellers like these don't care about anything but making a buck. If the winning bidder is hoping to get an original Aurora A/FX Brown Nomad he sure is going to be disappointed when he finds the truth on this one.

I read the Q & A on the auction. The seller knows exactly what he's doing. Hopefully the seller we get a conscience.

But on the other hand the buyer, if he's getting into collecting these slots he needs to be aware of what he's buying. He's going to learn from this experience, THE HARD WAY. 

If the buyer wants any sympathy, they need to look it up in the dictionary between " SHAME and SYPHILIS ". The lesson for anyone starting in collecting originals is, educate yourself on the hobby. What is and isn't an original.

This is nothing new here as we all know. People mounted the first pullbacks from JL on T-Jet chassies and were trying to sell them as originals at the Midwest Show 8 and 9 years ago.

The first pullbacks ended up on Ebay the same way also. 

I hate seeing people getting ripped off. But these buyers need to wise up. Randy.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

If the buyer wants any sympathy, they need to look it up in the dictionary between " SHAME and SYPHILIS " A/FX Nut if you're not a high school health teacher, then you certainly missed your calling :lol:!


----------

